# Wyndham Owner Referrals



## DeniseM (Feb 25, 2009)

Do owners get anything at all for referrals, or referrals that buy?  

THANKS!


----------



## sevenvii (Feb 25, 2009)

At the tour in Vegas, the guy said they do,  it wasnt money but was some sort of reimbursement.   I assume this was only for retail purchases though.


----------



## mshatty (Feb 25, 2009)

The Wyndham Vacation Resorts website indicates each time one of your qualified personal referrals attends a Wyndham Vacation Resorts tour and sales presentation, the Wyndham owner will receive 10,000 Wyndham Rewards points to use towards travel, merchandise or to pay maintenance fees.

 It reports that VIP owners can earn up to 20,000 Wyndham Rewards Points for each referral tour.


----------



## ausman (Feb 25, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Do owners get anything at all for referrals, or referrals that buy?
> 
> THANKS!



From the Wyndham site, copyright be dammed.

"Earn Valuable Wyndham Rewards Points

Each time one of your qualified personal referrals attends a Wyndham Vacation Resorts tour and sales presentation, you'll receive 10,000 Wyndham Rewards points to use towards travel, merchandise or to pay your maintenance fees.* And, VIP owners can earn up to 20,000 Wyndham Rewards Points for each referral tour. Click here to see what your Wyndham Rewards points can do for you. Remember - you must login with your Wyndham Rewards user name and password."

Shouldn't do this to friends or even non friends at all. People you don't like........


----------



## mshatty (Feb 25, 2009)

What are 10,000 Wyndham rewards worth?

Here are examples given by Wyndham

Maintenance fees, 10,000 points = $60
Coach airline ticket (Continental US) 67,500 points
$50 gift certificates 10,500 points
Avis or Budget 3 day weekend car rental 16,500 points
AMC or Cineplex movie tickets, 3,500 points for 2 adults


----------



## Jya-Ning (Feb 26, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Do owners get anything at all for referrals, or referrals that buy?
> 
> THANKS!



Denise:

I believe you only own weeks not point.  I don't think you get anything back without first get some kind of contract.  The above is for owner with point.

Even with all the promise, since you are dealing with sales dept. a lot of times, I saw reports saying they did not get anything in reward when refer friends.  Most likely someone does not keep organize.  So you also need your referrals make sure when they buy the credit is recorded.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Caius (Feb 26, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Do owners get anything at all for referrals, or referrals that buy?
> 
> THANKS!




I've never made referrals so this is not from personal experience, but....

MANY owners have reported making referrals which resulted in purchases, and being unable to collect whatever pittance Wyndham supposedly offers for the referral.  I know I've read this posted multiple times at the Wyndham forum.


----------



## lprstn (Feb 26, 2009)

I never had.  I made referrals to.  So don't have any expectations.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  I wasn't asking for myself - Jya Ning is correct, I own resale weeks.  I was asking for general information.

Thanks again!


----------

